

Is F Sharp Enough? - DanielBMarkham
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2007/10/is_fsharp_enoug.php

======
stuki
A nasty side effect of using a terse language for apps that are split between
a nice, algorithmic core and verbose, overly generic library calls for UI and
storage, is that the algorithmic part shrinks to an almost nonexistent
fraction of total code volume, and only the ugly parts remain visible.

I hope MS's productization of F# includes partial classes with type inference
across (loaded) files, so that F# become as code gen friendly as C# and VB is.
And that they add F# as an output language for their code generators. That way
one will only have to deal with a graphical representation of the ugly parts
most of the time.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
If they do that, then F# isn't much different than any other language.

No -- I think they should leave F# to go a different path. Let folks code
terse web apps and projects.

Of course, since it's Ocaml, you can work and use it just like the other .NET
languages. I'm just not sure why you'd want to do that.

